# My woodburnings



## lilruffian

I love the detail in it! i didnt know you could do that with wood.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you. 
Yes you can. It's fun. The woodburning iron looks just like soldering iron. The only trick is I cannot mess up. There is no fixing it. It burns quite deep so if I tried to sand it down it would leave a dent.


----------



## payette

Wow! That is incredible!


----------



## All4Crystal

Aw thanks! Here are few more I've done.


----------



## Zora

Those are wonderful!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wonderful work!


Do you have a web page or a thread where you sell them?


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Wonderful work!
> 
> 
> Do you have a web page or a thread where you sell them?


I have a facebook page.
Welcome to Facebook

If you go to the "photos" you'll see more of my work.

The small size 5" by 7" plaques are really affordable. I only charge $25 + $5 for shipping.


----------



## lilruffian

They're awesome! There's more detail in those than in some of my drawings! lol


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! Well that's all I ever did. I always had a pencil in my hand. Doing this is not much different from pencil drawings. I'm just absolutely useless when it comes to painting. I don't think I'd even know where to start. It seems quite complicated to me. I'm in love with your paintings! I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## KatCashen

Those are freaking AWESOME !!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wow, that is very affordable. I might just have to have one made for my husband.

I love the Rhino plaque.


----------



## All4Crystal

Alwaysbehind said:


> Wow, that is very affordable. I might just have to have one made for my husband.
> 
> I love the Rhino plaque.


Thank you! 
I'll be happy to make you one. You are welcome to email me a picture whenever you want one done. My email is [email protected]


----------



## All4Crystal

So I have finished the dog.
Here is is:


----------



## Azale1

Those are amazing!


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you!


----------



## All4Crystal

I just finished another one. Here it is:


----------



## Equusketch

Those woodburns are incredible. I have always wanted to try woodburning, but never invested in the tools.


----------



## All4Crystal

Equusketch said:


> Those woodburns are incredible. I have always wanted to try woodburning, but never invested in the tools.


I haven't either lol. I have the simple woodburning iron you can get in WalMart for $14 or so. If I need to change the temperature I simply switch it off and on.
You don't need any other tools.  
It takes more patience than drawing with pencil and you have to be careful not to mess up, but I think it's more fun. 
It's really hard to take a good picture of it, because of the flash. It looks much better in real. You should try it. Once you figure it out I think you'll love it. 

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Flintlock

Awesome work!!!!

Wess


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you Wess. 

Here is my next one I'm working on. Hoping to finish it tomorrow.
I don't normally do people, but I got talked in to it.


----------



## 3neighs

Wow, I am in awe of your work! The fact that you can't make a mistake makes it all the more amazing! I rely too heavily on my erasers.  Can you do this on any wooden surface or does it need to be a specific grain/finish?


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! I can do it on most surfaces. It has to be light wood though. It would not look good on a dark wood. The lighter the better really. It also has to be really smooth, so I sand it down before I start. The most difficult ones are some of the boxes I have. The wood is two colored and the darker areas are softer than the lighter. It makes it a chuge pain in the butt, because it doesn't burn the same way.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here it is finished;


----------



## Charis

Wow. I am bookmarking this thread so I can follow your updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

For the first time of looking at peoples work I REALLY want to order soemthing, just not sure what yet.

AFTER I order something though, you really really need to put your prices up. With a talent like that you should be able to make 'comfortable' money, rather than just helping out with expenses


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 




Golden Horse said:


> For the first time of looking at peoples work I REALLY want to order soemthing, just not sure what yet.
> 
> AFTER I order something though, you really really need to put your prices up. With a talent like that you should be able to make 'comfortable' money, rather than just helping out with expenses


Sure I'll be happy to make you a woodburning. If you will need help deciding what would look good, feel free to email me.


Well, I really enjoy doing this. If I put my price up I don't think I would get as many orders as I do now. So at the end I would probably get the same money just less work. 
However, I did get paid pretty decent for the last one. I don't do people, but I guess the lady really wanted it. It was a nice offer...and I needed money.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Wow. Those are very very good! I love them


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 

Here is another one I just finished:


----------



## All4Crystal

Just finished this one:


----------



## azarni

You are so talented!!


----------



## xhorseygirlx

those are great! Do you sell them?


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 



xhorseygirlx said:


> Do you sell them?


Yes I do. Here is a link to a photoalbum. If you put your mouse over the wood plaques and boxes it shows the pirice.
Petra's Pet Pyrography | Facebook


----------



## xhorseygirlx

if you do a personalised one will it still be the same price or how much more will it cost?


----------



## dizzynurse

You are an amazingly talented woman! I love your work! Yep I am gonna look at buying too!!! They would make great presents.


----------



## 3neighs

Just curious why you don't usually do people because the one you posted here is amazing.


----------



## All4Crystal

xhorseygirlx said:


> if you do a personalised one will it still be the same price or how much more will it cost?


The same price. 



dizzynurse said:


> You are an amazingly talented woman! I love your work! Yep I am gonna look at buying too!!! They would make great presents.


Thank you for the compliment!  I'll be happy to make a woodburning for you. Any time you're ready, just email me a picture.



3neighs said:


> Just curious why you don't usually do people because the one you posted here is amazing.


Well, people are pretty hard to do. Take much longer to make. 
However I'm not very good at saying no. If someone asks and is willing to pay extra, I do it. But I don't advertize it, so people don't ask unless they really want it. 
Thanks for the compliment though!


----------



## All4Crystal

Just finished another one. This dog wasn't much fun to make. The picture I got to work with was way too small. It's tricky with animals that passed away, people don't usually have very good pictures. 

Tonight I'm going to work on my son's cat. It's his birthday tomorrow and he's been asking me to make it for him forever. I'll enjoy working on it.


----------



## xhorseygirlx

that is really good especially since the picture was small. You are really talented at woodburnings


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 

So my son changed his mind. He didn't want his cat done. He wanted his ferret instead.
Here it is:


----------



## A knack for horses

Aww Cute ferret!

You do such beautiful work!


----------



## 3neighs

Love the ferret! I was wondering if you've ever done birds and how difficult (if at all) the feathers are.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you.  
Yes I've done birds. Just forgot to take a picture. My favorite was an eagle. It came out really nice actually. The feathers took a little extra time, but it wasn't hard.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here is one of a white tail buck.

Tomorrow I'll be finally working on a horse again.  I need to make it on a box.
Pretty horse; should come out nice. If it wasn't so late, I'd start on it now. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## dedebird

wow your amazing i love your work


----------



## Adonai Ace

You are amazingly talented, they look wonderful! what a gift


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you!

Sorry I wasn't on here for a while. 
Here is the box I mentioned I'll be working on.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here is my latest one.


----------



## AlexS

I joined your page on facebook, you do amazing work. 
My lovely dog just passed away this week, and I would love for you to do one of him. I will root around for the best quality pic I can find and email you, if you would be willing to do it.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you for the compliment!
Of course I'll do it. Here is my email: [email protected]
I'm sorry to hear you lost your dog.


----------



## AlexS

All4Crystal said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> Of course I'll do it. Here is my email: [email protected]
> I'm sorry to hear you lost your dog.


Thanks and I don't know what to say when someone says sorry, as I am too!  
It was only this past Thursday, so I am not quite ready to look through photos of him yet, but as soon as I am, I will send you an email. Thank you for being willing to do this.

And sorry for being so bleak, to cheer it up a little, I would also like one of my horse, who is quite alive and well  but I struggle to get a good photo of him as he specializes in standing still until I am ready to take a pic. So you are guaranteed a happier 2nd order.


----------



## PintoTess

ive done one before on my woodwork box thingamy at school lol. it didnt turn out anything like yours though! amazingly amazing is all i can say about your work though!


----------



## All4Crystal

AlexS said:


> Thanks and I don't know what to say when someone says sorry, as I am too!
> It was only this past Thursday, so I am not quite ready to look through photos of him yet, but as soon as I am, I will send you an email. Thank you for being willing to do this.
> 
> And sorry for being so bleak, to cheer it up a little, I would also like one of my horse, who is quite alive and well  but I struggle to get a good photo of him as he specializes in standing still until I am ready to take a pic. So you are guaranteed a happier 2nd order.


I can understand. I know how you feel. I've lost my puppy last spring and I still cannot bring myself to look at his pictures. 

As far as your horse, try to get a photo of him before he grows his winter fuzzies. I think they look better with their summer coat. 
It's OK to take a bunch of pictures, even while he is moving. I can help you to pick one that would look good. 

PintoTess thank you for the compliment.


----------



## dedebird

tehe i want to get one for my mom for christmas her horse passed on and she misses her lots o-o i hope she dosen't burst into tears when she opens the box tho...


----------



## All4Crystal

dedebird said:


> tehe i want to get one for my mom for christmas her horse passed on and she misses her lots o-o i hope she dosen't burst into tears when she opens the box tho...


Sure just email me a picture. Here is my email: [email protected]

I'm sorry to hear your mom lost her horse.
I am pretty sure she will burst in to tears, but it doesn't mean she will not be happy. 
I get a lot of orders from people that lost their horse or dog. They almost always cry when they see it. They treasure it though. I'm sure your mom will too. It is very thoughtful from you to want to get her a present like this.


----------



## mom2pride

Very nicely done! I need to dig out my burner...Lol!


----------



## LHS

those are great. do you just do horses?


----------



## All4Crystal

LHS said:


> those are great. do you just do horses?


Thank you! 
I do mainly animals, but since Christams is coming and I need money, I'm open to other stuff too. Really depends on what you would like to get done.


----------



## SkyeAngel

These are amazing! You're so talented. I'm jealous. 
Out of interest would you ship to the UK, and if you did how much extra would it cost? These are so great, I can think of so many people who would love them.


----------



## LHS

how much do you charge?


----------



## All4Crystal

SkyeAngel said:


> These are amazing! You're so talented. I'm jealous.
> Out of interest would you ship to the UK, and if you did how much extra would it cost? These are so great, I can think of so many people who would love them.


Yes, I would, if you want to pay the shipping. 
I just checked the flat rate international fees and it really depends on size. It starts at $14.
I do have a pay pal. 

LHS: Here is my FB album.
Petra's Pet Pyrography | Facebook
The prices are there. The only one that's missing is the plaque with bark on it. Those are $80. Everything else is less.


----------



## Plains Drifter

How would it work doing one of a grulla filly? Do you think it would turn out ok?


----------



## All4Crystal

Plains Drifter said:


> How would it work doing one of a grulla filly? Do you think it would turn out ok?


Yes, it would.  Imagine the picture you have in mind black and white and that's pretty much what it would look like.


----------



## SkyeAngel

Hey thanks for getting back to me. I looked on your facebook page, once again your work is stunning! I love the cats, i'd have one done of mine but i have 5 floating around here so it would be unfair to choose one!!
I really like the 6.5" X 9" box (the $45 one) but that's gonna be a bit too big for a small package and I reckon shipping will go up to $43! Bit too much, I'm soo sad 

I'll have to look at smaller things


----------



## All4Crystal

SkyeAngel said:


> Hey thanks for getting back to me. I looked on your facebook page, once again your work is stunning! I love the cats, i'd have one done of mine but i have 5 floating around here so it would be unfair to choose one!!
> I really like the 6.5" X 9" box (the $45 one) but that's gonna be a bit too big for a small package and I reckon shipping will go up to $43! Bit too much, I'm soo sad
> 
> I'll have to look at smaller things


Thanks again for the compliment. 
I agree the shipping would be pretty high.

Well, if you decide to have one done, just let me know.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here is my latest one.
Should have another one done tomorrow.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here is another one.


----------



## lacyloo

Love the work Petra


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you!
You're up late! Can't sleep?


----------



## lacyloo

Nope cant sleep, I think my insomnia is back  boo !


----------



## All4Crystal

lacyloo said:


> Nope cant sleep, I think my insomnia is back  boo !


Sorry to hear that. Hope you're not too tired tomorrow.
Well I can sleep...just too lazy to get off the couch and go to bed. 
But I think I better go...got to get up at 5:30.
...night


----------



## lacyloo

Goodnight


----------



## Equusketch

I love love love your woodburns....like LOVE them!!!!

My husband just bought me a woodburning kit for Christmas and I have no idea where to even begin. I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to lend me a little advice...

He bought me a few slabs of pine wood to practice on. I've heard basswood is the best, but wanted your thoughts on other types of wood. I saw a bunch of walnut wood pieces at a craft store and had all sorts of ideas for plaques, coasters, jewlery boxes, stall signs, etc. Have you done much woodburning on walnut? What do you prefer? 

Also, do you prep your wood before you burn such as sanding the wood? 

What do you do to seal the finished product? 

How do you shade your pieces? Do you start light and layer as with graphite pencils or is it just best to go right in with the darker tones without layering? 

ummm, I think that's it for now...lol. 

I am both excited and nervous about this woodburing thing!


----------



## zaudika

All4Crystal.... would you mind taking a look in the "art requests" section at the thread for "Memorial Portrait for a friend" .... it's my thread and I'd like to know what it would cost for you to do a wood burning plaque kind of as I'm describing there. 

Please PM me and let me know or post to that thread. 

I really appreciate it. It would mean a lot to me.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

These are so good! I have tried wood burning and I find the ridges in the wood make it very tough to keep a straight line sometimes...how do you do it!?


----------



## All4Crystal

I haven't been here for a while. Sorry!
Thank you all for the compliments. 

RoxaneElizabeth, I sand it down before I start. Also try to pull the tip of your iron instead of push it. That way it will slide instead of making holes.

Zaudika, I'll go look at your thread now. Will reply there.

Equusketch, hope you'll have a lot of fun with it.  You can use all kinds of wood. Walnut is hard, so it will take you longer to make pictures on it, but it is pretty nice to woodburn on. All the small woodburnings I did were on walnut. I used to but walnut plaques in WalMart. They stopped carrying them though.
Where did you find walnut?
Yes, basswood is great for woodburnings. Generally, try to stay away from multicolored wood. The darker areas are not going to be as hard as the lighter ones. It is possible to woodburn on it, but you will constantly have to adjust the heat. If you have a simple iron like I have, it means switching it on and off. It's a pain in the butt and you better try in once you are pretty good on the easy wood.
Before you start sand it down, to make it as smooth as possible, or your iron will be catching on wood burning holes.
I don't always seal them, but satin polyurethane works really well.
You can figure out your own style as far as shading. If I were you, I'd start pretty light and once you are positive it looks the way you want to make it darker. It is not a pencil, so you cannot push harder. Make sure your hand stays really light all the time, or you'll make holes in the wood. To make stuff darker, just work slower. Remember once you mess up there is no way to fix it. If you try to sand it out you'll create a dip in the wood. 
Don't be nervous. Start practicing on the cheapest kind of wood, because I guarantee you the first one will look terrible. Mine did too.  It takes a little while to figure out how the iron works and what works for you, so don't get discouraged. You will see the more you'll make the better they will turn out. I personally think it's way more fun than pencil or charcoal.
Also your iron comes with different tips. Try them, to see which one you like the best. I like the one that looks like a wedge with a sharp point. I don’t ever switch the tips. I don’t really like the other ones and I also think it would be a pain in the butt to wait until the iron cools off to be able to switch it.
Well, I hope I answered all your questions. If you’ll have more, feel free to ask.


----------



## Equusketch

Thank you so much for the advice. I won't be able to try it out until after holiday commissions, but I am very excited. I will just practice on the two pine slabs my husband got me then go on the hunt for basswood. My husband is very good at woodworking himself, so he could easily cut, router and prepare just about anything for me, including hand making a jewlery box.


----------



## kamibear11

How much do you sell them for?


----------



## HNS101

these are awesome i had some extra money to buy one


----------



## equiniphile

Those are spectacular!


----------



## Katesrider011

Those are great! I'm so jealous, art like that is a gift I wish I had.


----------



## All4Crystal

HNS101 said:


> these are awesome i had some extra money to buy one


Well, maybe you will after Christmas. 



kamibear11 said:


> How much do you sell them for?


The price depends on the size and the amount of time it takes to make it.
If you run your mouse over the wood plaques or boxes, it will show you price.
Petra's Pet Pyrography | Facebook




equiniphile said:


> Those are spectacular!


Thank you! 



Katesrider011 said:


> Those are great! I'm so jealous, art like that is a gift I wish I had.


Thank you! Well maybe next time you can try to email a link to my site to whoever would want to get you a present. 

Petra's Pet Pyrography | Facebook


----------



## All4Crystal

Here are few more I've done recently:


----------



## Equusketch

omg I LOVE the last one. The detail in the saddle is spectacular!


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you!
It's better quality wood, it allows for much better detail. 
Most people do not want to spend th extra $$, that's why I don't use it very often.
It's really nice to work with though.


----------



## All4Crystal

Here are few more:


----------



## All4Crystal

I was really busy just before Christmas. Here is 5 more:


----------



## eventerwannabe

Aww, that's my Bear (man, I miss him).  Aubre (NordicJuniper) got one for me for Christmas. I cried when I saw it. I just wanted to let you know that these are absolutely beautiful. It looks so much like him. Thank you for such quality work.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you for the compliment, and you are welcome! 
I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## whiskeynoo

beautiful work, i'm amazed at how much detail you can actually do with it. i've only ever seen wood burning done on sculptural pieces as little designs.


----------



## azarni

Your talent continues to astound me.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thak you! 

Here is one more. It looks weird, because it's a box. 
The wood was kind of like a ripple. I sanded it down but it was still really hard to work on. Every darker stripe was much softer than the lighter one.
Almost impossible to make a straight line.


----------



## All4Crystal

It's been a while since I've done any woodburnings. I was so busy I had no time for this. I got few orders I had to do though, so here is a couple of new ones. More will be coming within few days.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

wow they look great!!!!


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you!


----------



## All4Crystal

Here are some recent ones:


----------



## WickedNag

I knew I recognized some of that work when I seen Gypsy and Abe. I am T's friend from South Dakota. Your work is amazing!


----------



## All4Crystal

Ahh small world, huh? Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## tinyliny

Wow!!!!! those are astouningly good! How do you get such a likeness? Do you sketch freehand from the photo or trace it? I am super jealous, but glad to give you my heartfelt compliiments.


----------



## All4Crystal

Thanks for the compliment. 
I thought of using tracing paper, but could never find it in the store around here. If the contrast was really good between the animal and background I could use a regular copier paper and get the outlines. That saved me at least a little time. It doesn't help when they mail me a picture, if they want things changed, or if it's blurry. I don't draw directly on the wood. It would mess it up. So I sketch it on a copier paper, blacken the back side with a pencil, than place it where I want it on the wood and trace over it to transfer it on the wood. 
I finally found tracing paper few weeks ago when we went to the city. I'm planning to start using that. I did the girl on last one that way, it cut my time more than in half and it actually looks like her. The horse had her eye closed, ears backwards and had a halter. It was also so dark I couldn't see almost anything so I still had to draw that free hand. But I'm pretty good with animals, not so great with people. That's why I don't do them much. Just a small difference in shading or thickness of the lines and it doesn't look alike any more.
I wasn't very happy with the couple I've done while back. Not sure if you have seen that one. The person that had it done loved it, but I didn't think it looked like them. This little girl looks so much more alike.
I'm just not used to this paper yet. I forgot I need to flip the image vertically. I was about to start on another one and when I had it transfered on the wood I realized it's the wrong way. So I had to sand it down and will have to start again tomorrow. But I think it will be worth it. It has people in it again. I think it will look nice once I'm done.


----------



## tinyliny

How many hours did you put into that one with girl and Dixie? It is just a masterpiece!


----------



## drafteventer

Wow these are amazing!


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you both! 



tinyliny said:


> How many hours did you put into that one with girl and Dixie? It is just a masterpiece!


That one wasn't that big. It only took about 10 hours all together.

The one with the saddle and the other large oval took about 20 to 25 hours.
Working with burning iron is much slower than with a pencil. The darker the area the longer it takes. 
With pencil you just apply more pressure. Here the pressure is always even, just the time you spend doing it varies.


----------



## Appyt

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, There is Abe. He now belongs to my 9 yr old granddaughter.


----------



## All4Crystal

Lol T! I didn't know you are on this forum too. 
I loved working on Abe even though it took a while to make. So far it was my favorite woodburning.


----------



## Appyt

I hit them all now and then. lol I see you met my friend Darla. Hey, have you had time to work on Zack's burning? I am thinking maybe one of the boxes or that sliding box too. My son's feeling left out. LOL


----------



## All4Crystal

Appyt said:


> I hit them all now and then. lol I see you met my friend Darla. Hey, have you had time to work on Zack's burning? I am thinking maybe one of the boxes or that sliding box too. My son's feeling left out. LOL


I only started with a pencil. Not done yet. Now I'm confused. Did you change your mind on the wood and want it on the box instead? Or you want two of them, one on the basswood and one on the box?


----------



## Appyt

I'm sorry, yes 2 as I assumed you had started the basswood already. I'm wondering about those boxes that look like a drawer.. If you want just email me.


----------



## All4Crystal

I don't have the drawer ones any more. But I do have the large ones, like the one with Gypsy.


----------



## Appyt

ok, that is fine.. So do 2, one on the squared off wood and one on the box..  I would love one of Lanna and Zack on the box but don't know if I have anything that would work. Prolly just use the same pic. It is a good one. Maybe do his body too?


----------



## All4Crystal

OK will do. I absolutely cannot do people on the boxes. The wood is not good enough quality for that. Doesn't allow for details. 
Maybe? Well let me know for sure what you'd prefer. It doesn't matter to me, I can do head shot or full body.


----------



## Appyt

Petra I am going to send a different picture of zack to your email.. it is one i sent before in the second set of pics.. Thanks..


----------



## All4Crystal

OK, off to check email...


----------



## Appyt

HA you didn't have any did ya? LOL Sorry bout that.. But you do now..


----------



## VelvetsAB

_These are amazing!_


----------



## All4Crystal

Appyt said:


> HA you didn't have any did ya? LOL Sorry bout that.. But you do now..


Bad T!  Yes I do now.  



VelvetsAB said:


> _These are amazing!_


Thank you!


----------



## All4Crystal

Here is my latest one.


----------



## lildonkey8

oooooh i love that! i especially love the cowboy on the first page!


----------



## DunOverIt

oooh Petra is that the Mustang twins??


----------



## Frankiee

wow those are amazing just wondering what tool do you use cause i really like drawing and it be awesome to try this and my father has a tool do do that with but its jut so big i cant seem to do any details with it .


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you! 
They are couple of mustang trainers on their extreme mustang makeover projects.

Frankie, go to Walmart, crafts section. The woodburning iron is only $13 or so. 
That's what I use.


----------



## Frankiee

okai awesome thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I just want to say that her work is truly amazing!

Some very wonderful people in my life purchased me a box as a memorial of my dog.

The wood carving looks just like him. Truly amazing. 

It was well wrapped/packaged and shipped priority mail, too.


I have photos, I just have to get them off the camera. Will post them in a bit.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Here is the amazing box with Helmut on the top of it.

That is Helmut's Kong sitting there. Mr. AB put it there.


----------



## corinowalk

The detail in the eyes is just so lifelike. Beautiful artwork.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The eyes were what got me. So real looking.

Just amazing work.


----------



## spookychick13

Wow, that is nicely done.


----------



## Phantomstallion

AMAZING! Loads of detail. I love them.


----------



## AlexS

I agree great work, I can see his expression not only in his eyes, but in the wrinkles on his head!


----------



## Phantomstallion

AlexS said:


> I agree great work, I can see his expression not only in his eyes, but in the wrinkles on his head!



Yeah. :lol:


----------



## Shiavo

Subscribing. This is AWESOME WORK. Stunning stunning stunning


----------



## All4Crystal

Thank you everyone! 



Alwaysbehind said:


> I just want to say that her work is truly amazing!
> 
> Some very wonderful people in my life purchased me a box as a memorial of my dog.
> 
> The wood carving looks just like him. Truly amazing.
> 
> It was well wrapped/packaged and shipped priority mail, too.
> 
> 
> I have photos, I just have to get them off the camera. Will post them in a bit.


I am sorry about your dog Alwaysbehind. 
I am glad you like your box and that it arrived OK. 
Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## 101horse101

That is sooooo amazing!!!


----------

